# New song: "Spiderwebs in my Hair"



## clarkfford (Nov 3, 2009)

I have written a 50's Halloween song for my new musical "1972". This is a recording of the "1972" Cast singing the song at our first staged reading of the musical. The cast had a lot of fun with unscripted sound effects!

http://www.broadjam.com/artists/songs.php?artistID=67751&mediaID=457971

The script and score for the whole musical are available. Let me know if you are interested in the sheet music!

Clark Ford


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Fun song !!! Enjoyed the cast's enthusiasm.

Can you give us a synopsis of "1972"?

q


----------



## clarkfford (Nov 3, 2009)

"1972" is about a family in that time period dealing with changes in their lives and the world around them. The father is conservative, and likes Archie Bunker. The mother is learning about women's liberation and wants to get a job outside of the home, now that the kids (19 and 20) are in college. The son is pursuing the American Dream, is in a fraternity and has a band, and the daughter liberal, is taking a class on feminism, and is in a bad relationship. The plot comes to a boil when the daughter brings home a friend from her feminism class that both she and her brother are interested in. Eventually the daughter breaks up with her narcissistic boyfriend paving the way for her to get together with her friend in a lesbian relationship. This is a big issue for the dad. The daughter also questions religion which causes problems. The Halloween song is actually an expression of family unity --something that the brother has drawn by lottery to write for his fraternity's Halloween party. The whole family helps him compose it. 

A detailed plot summary, the whole script, score, and links to the songs are at the 1972 website: ("1972" Musical ) 
Not all the music has been updated with cast performances -- some of it is still my "rough composer demos" 

Best number: Mother sings Housewife's Blues: (http://www.broadjam.com/artists/songs.php?artistID=67751&mediaID=444036). 

Most emotinal song: You Live in me: (http://www.broadjam.com/artists/songs.php?artistID=67751&mediaID=439790)


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, clarkfford! Will check out your links.

q


----------

